
KDE's Plasma 5.17: Smarter notifications, improved Settings, increased usability - Bro6666
https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.17.0.php
======
ognarb
This update brings a lot of improvements. Probably not yet the year of the
Linux Desktop, but we are getting where. Thanks to all the devs for their
amazing work.

